# When will first NY plowable snow fall?



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok guys what is your guess. When will the first plowable snow fall in CNY? I will start with Nov.20th xysport


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

In winter.
Ok what do I win?


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*In Winter*

Winter Are you sure, I swore I thought it would be in the dead middle of summer!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

December 4th ?


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Dec. 10th:. :crying: :crying: Hopefully sooner, I just bought another plow!! I'm getting anxious.purplebou : :bluebounc


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Nov. 24 3-6" payup payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hopefully later than last Oct.,this is the mess we had.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

grandview, 
I remember that snowfall, while we had it here in rochester it was nothing compared to buffalo. I am up there for every bills game and to visit friends all the time, what a mess. I still see all the trees ripped down a year later in some places. Off topic but do you happen to know of any decent trucks for sale in the area? Im looking and running out of time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There's a lot of them in 20+ range.Been looking my self.

Yes, there still cutting down trees from that storm.

The lake right now is 7 degrees higher than last year,so you know what happens when cold air hits it.


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Snowfall*

November 10, Because I want to be out Deer Hunting so it will snow then. LOLpayup


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*Oct 30*

I'd rather see snow on my birthday than rain.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Hopefully soon i am dying to see the pictures.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your right, you now have 532 posts!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Now... 533


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope Nov 1 but I will guess January 8, 2008payup .


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

As soon as the temp drops and i see this big black cloud heading towards me from lake ontario..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

About 3 to 4 days after we get our first storm. 
and then only if the lakes cool off a little first or all you are going to get it rain......


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

*Snow In Bozeman Montana*

We plowed last week at our hospital. 
Great to train new guys, It was saturday


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

IDOCTORTREES;413831 said:


> We plowed last week at our hospital.
> Great to train new guys, It was saturday


Did you remember the camera?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Quality SR;413852 said:


> Did you remember the camera?


Forgot to take pics


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i say febuary thats when it snowed last yr


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Today for me payup


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't care as long as it comes soon....I am dying to put my new Sno-Way to the pavement and to see if this down pressure thing really works.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I had a sno-way. best plow I ever owned. the dp is great. Just leave the cutting edge about a .25 inch below the shoes.


----------

